
Congress Has a Chance to Finally End the NSA’s Mass Telephone Records Program - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2019/03/congress-has-chance-finally-end-nsas-mass-telephone-records-program
======
HocusLocus
No doubt their piggyback slurps at major exchanges have access to the pen
trace, billing and geoposition streams of the telcos now. If encrypted, it's
nudge nudge wink wink here's the key. No need to have the telcos 'transmit'
the information anymore.

Tier 1 exchanges -> slurp/selective forward -> 'dark fiber' -> Utah

[https://www.scribd.com/document/370336388/Geographies-of-
Int...](https://www.scribd.com/document/370336388/Geographies-of-Internet-
Interception-Andrew-Clement)

Skip over the straw man program 'Bulk Metadata Collection' and look for 'NSA
splitters'

